# [ Info-Thread ] Optimaler Luftstrom in einem PC-Gehäuse



## fazi87 (21. April 2009)

*[ Info-Thread ] Optimaler Luftstrom in einem PC-Gehäuse*


[ Info-Thread ]​ 

*Optimaler Luftstrom in einem PC-Gehäuse*​ 


*1.Vorwort*

Da ich mich schon seit einiger Zeit mit PC-Gehäusen beschäftige und auf der Suche nach einem brauchbaren Konzept bin,
aber immer wieder auf Probleme und Fragen stoße, die sich mir stellen, habe ich mir gedacht, ich schreibe mal einen
Thread zu oben genanntem Thema.
Es sollen nicht verschiedene Lüfter oder Kühler erörtert werden und Gehäuse nenne ich ausschließlich als Beispiele, um sich
ein Bild zu machen. (Bilder habe ich aber keine eingefügt, vielleicht mache ich das noch; möglicherweise male ich euch auch
ein paar kleine Skizzen; Techniker lässt grüßen). Es geht daher um den Air-Flow innerhalb eines nicht näher bestimmten
Gehäuses.
Dieser Thread ist eine Sammlung meines, aber auch fremden Wissens („Internet“) sein und soll als Anreiz dienen, sich mit
dem Thema des optimalen Luftstroms ein wenig auseinanderzusetzen. Kritik ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht.
Der Leser wird teilweise auf Meinungen stoßen, die er/sie nicht teilt. Das ist auch gut so, sonst wären wir alle „dasselbe“.
Und das sind wir nicht!  Wir sind nur „gleich“.

Für fehlerhafte Grammatik haftet ausschließlich meine, nun wohl am Donnerstag dem 23. 04. 2009, nicht-streikende
Deutsch-Lehrerin (siehe „Konflikt in Österreich um 2-Stunden Arbeitspensumerhöhung der Lehrer“).



*2. Inhaltsverzeichnis*

  1. Vorwort
  2. Inhaltsverzeichnis
  3. Einleitung
  4. Arten von Luftströmen
  5. Unterbringung des Netzteils
  6. CPU-Kühler
  7. Grafikkarten-Kühler
  8. Geschlossenes oder offenes Gehäuse?
  9. Midi- oder Big-Tower?
10. Schlusswort



*3. Einleitung*

Generell gilt:
Mehr Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus, als ins Gehäuse rein. Dies dient dazu, dass Wärmestaus vermieden werden. Nichts ist
schlimmer als ein Wirbel warmer Luft in der Nähe der CPU, der nicht sinnvoll, rasch, aber auch leise entweichen kann.

Um einen optimalen Luftstrom zu ermöglichen, bietet es sich an, moderne Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement zu verwenden
und/oder die Kabel auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses, also hinter dem Mainboard (wenn möglich) zu verlegen, um den
Luftstrom nicht unnötig zu blockieren. Auch Rundkabel die im Gehäuse „hängen“, lassen die Luft meist leichter passieren,
als Flachbandkabel (welche langsam aber sicher eine Rarität werden.) Last but not least kann aber auch beim Einbau von
Festplatten etc. sinnvoll mit einem Air-Flow umgegangen werden.



*4. Arten von Luftströmen*


*1)* Der Standard-Diagonal-Luftstrom in einem Gehäuse ist von vorn-unten nach hinten-oben! (ist auch jener, der am 
häufigsten in freier Wildbahn, sprich Handel, vorkommt.)

_[siehe „NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Black Window“ Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Black Window]

_
Generell wird man wohl einen 120-Lüfter im hinteren-oberen Bereich im Gehäuse anbringen, der die warme Luft speziell
vom CPU-Lüfter, aber auch die Umgebungsluft, aus dem Gehäuse leitet. Bei dieser Art werden die RAM-Riegel nur sehr
wenig vom Luftstrom erfasst, also ohne extra Kühlung für RAM-OC nicht optimal.


*2)* Weiters gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Luftstrom fast ausschließlich vertikel, also von unten nach oben zu leiten.

_[siehe „Aplus CS-EL Diablo – Advance“ Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-EL Diablo - Advance]_

Hierfür muss das Gehäuse über einen „offenen“ Boden (bspw. einen „Sockel“, siehe 4.3.) verfügen (hat das Aplus leider nicht;
suche noch ein perfektes Beispiel), über den Luft angesaugt werden kann und im Deckel zumindest einen 120mm-Lüfter
unterbringen können (besser wären 2x120mm bzw. 140er).
Der Tower wird vertikal ausgerichtet und auch der Arbeitsspeicher wird dank seiner Ausrichtung in ATX-Mainboards gut
durchlüftet. Wesentlich besser für RAM-OC also!
Die Festplatten werden hierbei jedoch sehr schlecht gekühlt, weil sie wohl kaum in den Luftstrom einbezogen werden,
da ihr gewöhnlicher Aufenthaltsort vorne-unten ist. Ein Lüfter an der Front wäre also dennoch unumgänglich in dieser
Luftstrom-Art und auch nicht hinderlich im vertical-Air-Flow.
Die Grafikkarte bekommt bei diesem Air-Flow-Modell wunderbar Frischluft, da sie direkt an der „Quelle“ sitzt.


*3)* Weitere andere Varianten, wie z.B. von hinten-mitte/hinten-unten nach hinten-oben/vorne-unten.

_[siehe „Arctic Cooling Silentium T2 Eco 80“ Arctic Cooling]_

Hier wird der RAM ebenso schlecht gekühlt, wie bei 1), auch die HDDs benötigen eine eigene, intelligente Kühllösung.


*4)* Seitenlüfter: Ja/Nein?

_[siehe z.B. „Aerocool S9 Pro40“ mit 40cm-Seitenlüfter Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool S9 Pro (40cm)]_

Gute Frage. Ich lasse es hier auf den CPU-Kühler ankommen. Mein altes Gehäuse enthält einen Top-Blow-Lüfter, der sich
wohl sehr über den extra-Luftstrom von der Seite freut. (Speziell weil der 80mm-Seiten-Quirl direkt über dem CPU-Lüfter
platziert ist).
Bei einem Tower-Kühler würde ich stellenweise von einem Seitenlüfter abraten. Wenn dieser nur 80-120mm groß ist und zu
weit unten platziert wurde, kann er den Luftstrom gehörig durcheinander bringen. Möglicherweise können sogar kleine
„Luftlöcher“ entstehen, also Wirbel, die eine Gefahrenquelle für den GraKa-Lüfter darstellen können. Ein 25cm-Seitenlüfter
bringt einen konstanten Luftstrom wohl weniger durcheinander. Wohl aber wird er den Air-Flow bauartbedingt gegen das
Mainboard drücken, was nicht von Nachteil sein muss (bspw. für RAM-Kühlung). Durch die Rotation des Luftstroms können
aber auch hier Verwirbelungen an der Grafikkarte entstehen. Ob ein 80er-Lüfter in der Nähe der GraKa einen Einfluss auf deren
Lüfter hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Hängt mitunter vom Gehäuse und dem Lüfter-Design der GraKa ab.
Bei einem 40cm-Seitenlüfter weiß ich eigentlich nicht mehr, was ich sagen soll. Am besten siehe
„_8. Offenes oder geschlossenes Gehäuse_“.

Ob der Seitenlüfter jetzt saugt oder bläst, spielt kaum eine Rolle. Ein diagonal-verlaufender Lufstrom wird mit großer Sicherheit
ungut umgelenkt. Beim „Saugen“ (mittels eines 25cm-Lüfters) besteht sogar die Möglichkeit, dem CPU-Lüfter die Luft
wegzusaugen. Das kann sich nicht gut auf die Temperatur der CPU auswirken.
Einzig der RAM wird sich beim Einblasen vielleicht über den Wind von der Seite freuen! Auf die Festplatten wirkt sich ein 
Seitenlüfter wohl eher nicht aus, hier wird wohl eher ein Front-Lüfter gebraucht.



*5. Unterbringung des Netzteils*



Das Netzteil kann mitunter sehr sinnvoll, aber auch recht hinderlich platziert werden.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es nun?


*a)* Das Netzteil befindet sich oben-hinten und saugt Luft nach oben hin ab und nach hinten aus. Dies geschieht entweder über
einen 1x120mm Lüfter (nur Saugen) oder 2x80mm (Saugen und Blasen; don’t think „pervert“ guys!).

_[siehe 4.1.]_

Hierbei kann der Luftstrom des CPU-Lüfters leicht abgeleitet werden, da (oft) sowohl ein Lüfter hinter dem CPU-Tower
(od. Top-Blower), als auch oberhalb desselben (NT-Lüfter) angebracht ist und sich die Luft daher willkürlich "teilt". 
Die Frage ist, ob das wärmetechnisch gut ist und ob dadurch vielleicht auch erhöhte Geräuschkulisse der genannten Lüfter
entstehen kann?!
Bei einem Top-Blow-Kühler wird sich diese zweiseitige Absaugung wohl nur unwesentlich auswirken. Ansonsten ist es
eigentlich sinnvoll, das Netzteil in die Entlüftung mit einzubeziehen.



*b)* Das NT befindet sich unten-hinten (wird immer moderner, meiner Meinung nach).



*b1)* Das NT saugt die Luft vom Gehäuse-Boden an, welcher dann natürlich offen sein muss und idealerweise auch einen
Staubfilter hat, weil Staub von natur aus ein bodennahes „Ungetüm“ ist. Diese Variante ist strömungstechnisch wohl
günstiger als die nachfolgende! Nicht unbeachtend darf jedoch die Erwärmung der nackten Stahl-/Aluminiumseite des NT sein,
also die Seite, die Richtung Grafikkarte zeigt. So wird Wärme an die Unterseite der GraKa abgegeben!

_[siehe „Thermaltake M5 mit Window“_
_Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » M5 Serie » Thermaltake VJ2000BWS M5 - Black Metal Window]_


*b2)* Das NT saugt die Luft von oben ab.

_[siehe „Lian Li PC-7F“_
_Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7F Midi-Tower - black]_

Hier entsteht echte Konkurrenz zwischen dem NT-Lüfter (120mm Vertikal) und einem GraKa-Lüfter (80-92mm Radial).
Mich würde interessieren, ob der etwas weiter hinten liegende NT-Lüfter dem GraKa-Lüfter die Luft wegsaugt oder aber
sogar mehr Luft und Strömung beschert?!

Zu bedenken ist, dass oft und gerne der Tipp gegeben wird, das unterste Slot-Blech zu entfernen, um der GraKa mehr Luft
zu gönnen. Ich habe es probiert und es stimmt. Die GraKa hat in 3 von 4 getesteten Systemen (NT immer hinten-oben) um
ein paar Grad Celsius weniger an der GPU- und Umgebungs-Diode anliegen gehabt. Der Luftstrom wird durch das kleine Loch
wohl nur unwesentlich verfälscht, da man annehmen kann, dass durch das Slot-Loch nur Luft durch den GraKa-Lüfter und
den hinten-oben angebrachten 120er eingesaugt wird. Staub kann durch diese Öffnung genauso rein, wie durch einen
ungeschützten Front-Lüfter.

Wie wirkt sich jetzt aber das offene Slot-Fenster auf die unter b2) erläuterte NT-Unterbringung aus? Ich schätze, dass das NT
durch das Slot-Loch warme Luft ansaugen wird, nämlich die, die es einige Zentimeter weiter unten selbst ausbläst.
Das kann nicht optimal sein. Andererseits saugt das NT in a) ja auch die warme Luft der CPU an. Der GraKa-Lüfter dürfte
aber möglicherweise durch diese Lösung ein wenig vom großen 120er des NT entlastet sein.

Eine Bastlerlösung wäre vielleicht auch, ein Blech o. ä. so horizontal zu montieren, dass ein sehr bodennaher Luftstrom des
Front-Lüfters ausschließlich zum NT gelangt und der Rest zu GraKa, CPU und Co.
Oder aber man bohrt Löcher in den Boden des Gehäuses und dreht das NT um. Habe ich mir selbst schon überlegt, nur würde
ich mich wetten trauen, dass ohne ausreichend großen Abstand von Gehäuse-Boden zu Parkett (nur ja keinen Teppich) der
NT-Lüfter nur unzureichend Luft ansaugen wird und über kurz oder lang verendet.

Ich tendiere daher bei einem CPU-Tower-Kühler unter allen NT-Lösungen eher zur „echten“ b1) Unterbringung. Bei einem
Top-Blower halten sich Vor- und Nachteile von a) und b1) die Waage.


*c)* Abschließend noch eine exotische Alternative: Das NT befindet sich vorne-unten.
Hat im genannten Gehäuse Vorteile, sonst eher nicht optimal und einfach „zu anders“. Der Tower-Kühler bläst hierbei auf
den RAM und die Luft wird dann durch ganz oben-hinten angebrachte Lüfter über ein Kunststoff-Gestell umgelenkt und abgesaugt.


_[siehe 4.4.]

_


*6. CPU-Kühler*


*1)* Top-Blow-Kühler: Immer weniger verbreitet (vielleicht noch 1/3 bei den aktuellen Sockeln; ehemals ca. 90% anno Pentium 3).
Kühlt zwar die umliegenden Komponenten, aber im Durchschnitt liegen die TB-Kühler entweder bezgl. Temperatur oder
Lautstärke (trotz teilweiser 140er-Monster-Lüfter) oder gar beidem hinter ihren Tower-Pendants zurück. Ausnahmen gibt
es sowohl hier als auch da.


*2)* Tower-Kühler: Werden immer öfter verbaut, wegen oben genannten Nachteilen der TB. Die Ausrichtung des Kühlers kann meist
in alle 4 Windrichtungen erfolgen. Zumeist bläst der CPU-Lüfter nach hinten, ab und an findet man auch welche, die ihre
Tower-Kühler nach oben blasen lassen oder sogar Richtung RAM [siehe „Unterbringung des Netzteils“ *c)*]
(so wie ich in meinem jetzigen alten System).


*3)* Passiv: (z.B. Thermalright IFX-14) Können i.d.R. sowohl vertikal, als auch horizontal bzw. diagonal belüftet werden.
Genannter Kühler bietet sich aber eher für horizontale Belüftung an.



*7. Grafikkarten-Kühler*


*1)* Die Referenz-Modelle arbeiten meist mit einem Radial-Lüfter (80-92mm) am Ende der Platine (also weg vom Slot-Blech
und den Steckanschlüssen).
Der Vorteil bei dieser 2-Slot-Variante ist, dass die warme Luft nach außen befördert wird. Somit bleibt nur mehr die passive
Abwärme über die Rückseite der GraKa.


*2)* Alternative Designs, meist 1-3 Lüfter, die die Abwärme der GPU und der RAMs ähnlich wie ein Top-Blow-CPU-Kühler
einfach in alle Richtungen von der GraKa wegblasen. D.h., die warme Luft verbleibt im Gehäuse. Oft können die alternativen
Lösungen mit leiseren und kühleren Ergebnissen aufwarten, jedoch zum Preis erhöhter Umgebungsluft innerhalb des Gehäuses.
Folglich wirken sich die paar Grad Celsius die man bei  der GPU-Temperatur nun weniger hat an anderer Stelle ein, nämlich
beim restlichen Chipsatz, der CPU sowie dem RAM.

Ich bin mittlerweile von der zuerst genannten Lösung überzeugt worden. Nichts geht über warme Abluft aus dem Gehäuse
raus zu bekommen.



*8. Geschlossenes oder offenes Gehäuse?*


Ich habe es jetzt schon sooo oft gesehen… und kann immer noch nicht sagen, was ich davon halte. Leute, die im Sommer
vom Gehäuse ein oder beide Seitenteil(e) abnehmen.

Wenn man keine Lüfter hat und das einzige, was im Gehäuse Lärm macht, die Festplatte ist, dann bin ich auf alle Fälle dafür.
Es kann nicht schaden, das Gehäuse ganz aufzumachen, um den PC-Komponenten die Umgebungsluft zuzuführen. Einzig die
elektromagnetische Strahlung bereitet mir Kopfweh. Also entweder den offenen PC abseits vom Kopf/Körper oder nur die
Seite entfernen, die nicht zum Menschen hinzeigt.

Hat man jedoch Kühler, dann frage ich mich, was das Öffnen der Seite denn bewirken soll? Zumindest könnte man dann die
Gehäuse-Lüfter abstecken, weil einen Luftstrom wird man jetzt sicher nicht mehr im Gehäuse vorfinden. Es wird einfach vorne
Luft eingeblasen, die gerade noch die HDDs kühlt und dann ins Zimmer wandert (so man nicht im Freien sitzt). Und der
obere Lüfter (ev. der Seitenlüfter) werden wohl auch nur mehr irgendetwas irgendwohin blasen.

Eine ordentliche Kühllösung ist dafür gedacht, auch im heißesten Sommer gute Temperaturen im Gehäuse zu ermöglichen,
ohne dass hintereinander die CPU, GPU, NT, RAM, HDD etc. wegkippen und ausfallen.

Ich halte daher auch wenig von geschlossenen Gehäusen, die unzählige „Belüftungsschlitze und -Löcher“ aufweisen.
Entlüften können sie in einem halbwegs starken Luftstrom sowieso nicht, höchstens bei stillstehenden Lüftern kann Luft
„langsam“ oben im Gehäuse entweichen.

_[siehe „Thermaltake M5 ohne/mit Window“_

_Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » M5 Serie » Thermaltake VJ2000BNS M5 - Black Metal_

_bzw._

_Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » M5 Serie » Thermaltake VJ2000BWS M5 - Black Metal Window]_

Und diese Belüftungsschlitze machen nicht oft Pfeifgeräusche, wenn sich direkt daneben ein Lüfter befindet und, ganz klar,
können sie auch wiederum den oben genannten Standard-Diagonal-Luftstrom ein wenig aus dem Konzept bringen und
Wirbel entstehen lassen.

Also am Besten ein eher geschlossenes Gehäuse kaufen oder „unsinnige“ Löcher/Schlitze verschließen, z.B. solche, die eig.
für einen Seitenlüfter gedacht sind!
(Kritisch an diesem Punkt anzumerken ist, dass es sehr wohl Leute gibt, die diese ca. 20 Löcher offen lassen, weil sie
meinen, dadurch kommt auch kühle Luft herein. Das mag schon stimmen, aber der Luftstrom „kann“ trotzdem abgeschwächt
oder verwirbelt werden. Bin aber offen für Gegenbehauptungen.)



*9. Midi oder Big-Tower?*


Die Frage hängt nur selten vom Geld oder „Geschmack“ ab. Es gibt bei beiden genug Auswahl, es hängt oft einfach nur
von den Ausmaßen ab. Wie soll ich bspw. einen Big-Tower mit Höhe von 580mm in ein vorgefertigtes PC-Fach in einem
PC-Tisch unterkriegen, welches einfach nicht höher als 490mm ist? Ganz einfach: Gar nicht!

Man muss daher öfter als man denkt auf einen Midi-Tower zurückgreifen, die aber auch oft die magische 500mm-Grenze
überschreiten. Unbestritten ist, dass in einem Big-Tower mehr Luftvolumen Platz findet und dementsprechend die
Umgebungstemperatur niedriger sein kann (aber nicht muss). Aber auch mit Midi-Towern lassen sich große GraKas a la
8800GTX, GTX260 etc. einbauen und trotzdem angenehm leise und kühle Luftkühlungen verwirklichen!



*10. Schlusswort*


Ich hoffe, ich habe einige Anregungen gegeben. Ich bürge für kaum etwas, was ich geschrieben habe. Auch könnte ich nur
bei zirka der Hälfte meines Geschriebenen auf die Schnelle glaubwürdige Quellen angeben bzw. Experimente durchführen.
Ich hatte zwar Strömungsleere von Gasen und Flüssigkeiten in der HTL, aber deswegen bin ich kein Experte auf dem Gebiet.
Die meisten geschriebenen Dinge liegen auf der Hand oder sind rasch nachvollzieh- und überprüfbar. Dort wo ich
Angriffsfläche für Kritik geboten habe, freue ich mich, ebendiese zu erhalten. Nichts ist förderlicher für ein Werk als
korrekte und faire Kritik.

Sollte etwas unklar oder gar unwahr sein, bitte schreiben, gerne korrigiere ich oder füge etwas hinzu. Meint jemand,
ein Plagiat bzw. ein teilweises Plagiat vor sich auf dem Bildschirm zu lesen, bitte umgehend an mich wenden. Ich habe
ca. 99,9% in den letzten paar Tagen aus dem Kopf geschrieben, von dem was ich in den letzten 2 Jahren gelesen und
in den zurückliegenden 6 Jahren PC-technisch erlebt habe.


Have Fun,
Fazi


PS: Dieser Thread ist “Ever-Work-In-Progress” bzw. “Still-Not-Finished”! Respekt!


----------



## fazi87 (21. April 2009)

*AW: [ Info-Thread ] Optimaler Luftstrom in einem PC-Gehäuse*

... [reserved] ...


----------



## Trolleule (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [ Info-Thread ] Optimaler Luftstrom in einem PC-Gehäuse*

Interessantes Thema, schade das hier nicht darüber diskutiert wurde. Sofern dieser Thread überhaupt zum diskutieren freigeschaltet ist, möchte ich mal meine Erfahrung teilen:

Das Gehäuse ist schon alt und daher nicht mehr identifizierbar mit max. 2 Gehäuselüfter, 1x Hinten, 1x Vorne. Getestet habe ich in Prime mit max. Hitze Torture, jeweils mit offenem und geschlossenem Gehäuse.

Fazit: Temp. Differenz von ca. 5° gegenüber der geschlossenen Variante.

Ich schätze mal, wenn nicht alle Parameter stimmen, dann wird ein offenes Gehäuse immer einen besseren Eindruck hinsichtlich Temp. machen?


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [ Info-Thread ] Optimaler Luftstrom in einem PC-Gehäuse*

Wenn man aber mehr Luft aus dem gehäuse raussaugt als reinpustet, dann kommt Staub durch die Ritzende Gehäuses, und es kommt nicht so viel kühle Luft raus.


----------



## mks1970 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [ Info-Thread ] Optimaler Luftstrom in einem PC-Gehäuse*

Ein spannendes Thema! Echt schade, dass es auf so wenig Interesse gestoßen ist! Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen die Pumpe meiner Wasserkühlung abgeraucht und daher brummt momentan der original AMD Lüfter! Jetzt merke ich erst wie sehr die Kompakt Wasserkühlung für ein kühles Gehäuse gesorgt hat denn beim Zocken von GTA 5 wird das Gehäuse so heiß das man sich fast die Finger verbrennen kann! Kein Witz!

Ich habe zwar 5 Lüfter drin aber anscheinend sehr schlecht angeordnet! Nun fällt das aber erst richtig auf! Daher Danke für die Erklärungen! Ich werde das am WE mal versuchen umzusetzen und hoffe dadurch die Temperaturen in den Griff zu bekommen! Momentan wirbeln die Lüfter die heiße Luft anscheinend nur hin und her!


----------

